# State Auto EPDM Wind Claim Scope



## vandiesel99 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have attempted to post a State Auto EPDM Wind Claim Scope. The numbers on this claim are slim, and am trying to determine all the errors and omissions in this scope.

We usually are at around $500 square for R&R of 60 mil EPDM membrane and detail work. They have paid $27,000 for 62.5 sq = $432. That leaves out $4750 of pure profit from the job(@ 60mil).

The roof is actually a white on black membrane that looks like 90mil. It is install over insulation board, BUR and then a thick insulation board over corrugated metal decking. The screws used to hold the plates down are 4” rather than the 1 5/8” screws used typically.

They have completely omitted the replacement of the edge metal across the back(which they paid $3793.54 for on the front of the roof).

There is actually another 80-90 feet of roof 36’ wide that they are trying to opt out of because it wasn’t directly affected(although it is directly attached to damaged portion). All the insulation board has gotten wet since the claim occurred even under some of the undamaged portion of the material.

They also are not interested in paying for any tearout of BUR or insulation board underneath EPDM membrane.

Just looking for a little additional help with anything that I am over seeing as far as justified costs on this roof.


----------



## vandiesel99 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Bio*

Didn't realize this was my first post here.

Michael Vandiver
All In One Services LLC
Construction Contractor Madisonville, KY


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is what I do with insurance claims. Take what ever numbers they give you and throw them out. 

Step one: Figure your price.
Step two: Hand said person your price. (building owner)
Step three: Walk away and find something profitable. 


To answer your question, why would the insurance company pay for a BUR tear out? That's not the roof they are insuring. Pay attention folks, yet another good reason not to do a lay over.

How does a white on black look like a 90 mil? It is a 90 mill or it isn't. 

White is more expensive to buy then black. They get charged for that. 

The edge metal gets replaced. 

The undamaged section wouldn't get replaced, you do know how to tie an old roof in to a new don't you? If it wasn't blown up, it can be cut and seamed together. It would need to be removed back to the area where the insulation is in good condition.


Do us commercial guys a favor, don't play by the insurance companies rules. My price is my price doesn't matter who is paying. Paying someone else price just isn't right.


----------



## vandiesel99 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have got a price, my obligation to my customer is to give justifiable reasons to the insurance company that they should pay said price. So you desert the customer when they need your assistance with their insurance claim? You probably leave a whole lot of money on the table when performing insurance work, at the disservice of your customer who is paying the difference. I suppose I wouldn't like insurance work either at that rate.

The insurance companies pay for additional layers of tearoff all the time. 

I have had the insurance pay for 6 layers of roofing, shake tearoff, and decking before even when they didn't have building code provisions in their policy language.

The 90 mil question is valid as well, the membrane is worn thin. I understand that epdm can wear at the rate of 1 mil per year. So it is either 90 mil that is worn thinner, or a healthy 60 mil.

And yes we do know how to install an epdm roof system, I was actually looking for advice/suggestions from those experienced with low slope insurance claims, as these are only 2-3% of our insurance work. 

I appreciate the response though.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We don't leave any money on the table doing insurance work, our price is our price, and it's not negotiable. 

The last insurance work we did was for a very good customer. No we didn't leave them deserted. Maybe it's was a different case since the customer has a whole lot of properties ect that is insured. 

Anyway, after pricing the project, the insurance guy sent an email with their price, it was around 1/3 of what I quoted. I simply explained to him why it cost so much. It was not an easy job, in a bad location limited access,5 layers of bur ect. 

So simply explain to them why it costs that much, I can see the confusion with the two layers, if they are separated by insulation then they can be considered two separate roofs. You should be able to argue your case.

There is a huge difference between 90 and 60 mill EPDM even with normal wear. You said white on black, is it reinforced? Got a picture?


----------



## peacefully777 (Nov 14, 2014)

You could also use the wet insulation as a manufacturer’s and code upgrade argument. By stating it wouldn't pass a moisture test. Then with the metal trim. I'd try to place it on the backside supplement. If it's white epdm there is a huge price diffrence.


----------



## CommercialSalesWolf (May 4, 2015)

Michael,
We do work throughout the state if you ever have any large commercial jobs you need assistance with feel free to reach out. Many of the states most recognizable roofs have been entrusted by us such as The KY state Capital bldg along with Churchill Downs. 
We would be glad to help with anything you need, have a blessed day !

Kevin Gearlds
Commonwealth Roofing Corp
502-459-2216 Office
www.commonwealthroofing.com


----------

